# Losing puppy coat



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

When do long coat chis normally start losing their puppy coat and how do they lose it? Gypsy is over four months now and still has all her puppy hair so im thinking that she'll start losing it soon. When the puppy coat sheds out is there already hair growing under it, or do they just look kind of bald?? Im a bit confused and i dont really get how it works


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

My daughter and I both bought long-coat Chi's at the same time. They both started replacing their puppy coats between 4 and 5 months old. My Chi did it gradually and there was no noticable change but HER Chi went almost BALD and we almost took him to the vet because we thought he had ringworm or mange! It was so awful. His coat was so sparse that he looked positively sick! So I guess each Chi is individual.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ella was loosing hers at around 13 weeks and looks very thin in places...we are calling it her sprawny stage.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My 3 lost theirs gradually


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ok for rocky he looked bald too, but oscars has already lost his but he doesnt look bald his fur is just very thin. mine both were around 4-5 month mark as well.

eta: i can tell oscars lost his puppy fur bc he isnt fluffy anymore, the fur is just a thin layer thats much finer than puppy fur


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut was about 5month he just went kinda smooth not bald at all though- he never lost it round his ears and neck though just on his body.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You know it might depend on where you live. Mia turned 4 months just last week & she had tons of fur now she's practically bald no joke.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo lost his puppy coat between 5 and 6 months of age. It was rather shocking as he seemed to go nearly bald overnight! I actually took him to the vet as I thought there was something wrong with him. Felt rather silly afterwards of course. Now he has the most beautiful, silky black coat.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

twig went quite bald on the chest neck & area at anout 4 months


----------

